# Equivalência entre o som ll (castellano) e lh (português)



## Alentugano

Olá.
Foi-me dito que, dado que a letra _ll_ se pode pronunciar de diferentes maneiras, também é possível proferi-la como se fosse o _lh _português. Disseram-me que, por exemplo, na palavra _castillo o_ _ll_ pode soar exatamente como o nosso _lh_, isto é, _/castilho/. _Podem confirmar se isto é mesmo assim? É que eu sempre pensei que o som _lh_ do português não existia em espanhol?!
Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Nos meus parcos conhecimentos, sim, pode. Os argentinos a pronunciam como 'j', os espanhóis como ''lh'' e ''i''.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Foi-me dito que, dado que a letra _ll_ se pode pronunciar de diferentes maneiras, que também é possível proferi-la como se fosse o _lh _português. Disseram-me que, por exemplo, na palavra _castillo o_ _ll_ pode soar exatamente como o nosso _lh_, isto é, _/castilho/. _Podem confirmar se isto é mesmo assim?


É verdade. A nossa pronúncia do _lh_ é a pronúncia original do _ll_. Mas em espanhol a pronúncia foi mudando, e hoje em dia a pronúncia igual à nossa é minoritária, mesmo dentro da própria Espanha.

De um ponto de vista mais pragmático, acho que se um lusófono decidir pronunciar o _ll_ "à portuguesa" isso, embora lhe dê um ligeiro "sotaque" regional, não será obstáculo à compreensão mútua.


----------



## Fanaya

Existe, mas na nossa língua produziu-se um fenómeno de deturpação do som '_ll_' (yeísmo), que provavelmente fosse fonéticamente igual ao português '_lh_' faz vários séculos, de modo que hoje em dia a maioria dos falantes pronunciamos como '_y_'. Não obstante, ainda há quem pronuncie "à portuguesa", se bem que me parece que esse tipo de pronúncia pertença à época dos nossos pais, enquanto está a cair em desuso actualmente na Espanha, especialmente entre os jóvens. E de facto, mesmo que o correcto seria terem uma pronúncia bem diferente, creio que até nos surpreendemos quando ouvimos alguém a pronunciá-las diferente. 

Enfim, pelos vistos é comum não diferenciarmos os fonemas. '_B_' e '_v_', '_c_' e '_z_', '_j_' e '_g_', além de '_ll_' e '_y_'. E isto traz consigo centenas de erros na escrita.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu aprendi a pronunciar a "doble ele" como o "lh" português, e é assim que continuo a falar. Já meus filhos, que foram alfabetizados em Barranquilla, onde moramos alguns anos, falam "caie" ao invés de "calle".


----------



## Vanda

É assim que ouvi aos espanhóis pronunciarem, principalmente minha amiga de Palma: /caie/


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> É verdade. A nossa pronúncia do _lh_ é a pronúncia original do _ll_. Mas em espanhol a pronúncia foi mudando, e hoje em dia a pronúncia igual à nossa é minoritária, mesmo dentro da própria Espanha.
> 
> De um ponto de vista mais pragmático, acho que se um lusófono decidir pronunciar o _ll_ "à portuguesa" isso, embora lhe dê um ligeiro "sotaque" regional, não será obstáculo à compreensão mútua.


É que hoje em dia, o som que eu ouço nos _media _de língua espanhola não tem nada a ver com o nosso _lh,_ e muitas vezes nem é bem um /i/, é um som que umas vezes está mais para /i/ e outras mais para /j/, e que não é fácil de ser reproduzido por nós, falantes de português. Isto sem contar com os países/regiões que pronunciam sempre como /j/ ou /sh/.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Pronuncio o "ll" espanhol como um "y".


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio o _lh _português como [lj]: _ilha como ília, filho como fílio, julho=Júlio..._ é bem normal no Brasil (veja-se no livro ''Fonética e fonologia de português'' por T.C. Silva; publicada pela Contexto).
O ll espanhol eu pronuncio à moda argentina, como o ch português:  _llamar = chamar;  hallar = achar, llave = chave..._ 

Na Colômbia (central) pronunciam o ll como o nosso d brasileiro de *d*ia (ou seja como J inglês de John): _lluvia = djúvia; _ _llave = djave; yo = djo, ayer = adjêr; bello = bêdio._
Ouvi essa pronúncia na Espanha também. 

No Brasil a pronúncia do lh varia muito, dependendo da região, do socioleto, e do idioleto:  _ilha = ília; mulher = mulér; Guilherme = Guilérme; velho = véio..._
(Aliás, há muitos casos de neutralização:_ lidar ~ lhe dar _na Bahia; _galinha = galhinha_ em Belém do Pará).


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> É que hoje em dia, o som que eu ouço nos _media _de língua espanhola não tem nada a ver com o nosso _lh,_ e muitas vezes nem é bem um /i/, é um som que umas vezes está mais para /i/ e outras mais para /j/, e que não é fácil de ser reproduzido por nós, falantes de português. Isto sem contar com os países/regiões que pronunciam sempre como /j/ ou /sh/.



Todas as pronúncias de _*calle*_:

['kaʎe] Aproximante lateral palatal (como lh em Portugal; a pronúncia tradicional do espanhol peninsular, ainda usada no Paraguai)
['kaʝe]Fricativa palatal sonora (não existe em português; a pronúncia moderna do espanhol peninsular, a pronúncia padrão mexicana e peruana)
['kaje] Aproximante palatal (como i de _ca*i*o _em português; a pronúncia usada no Chile, no Caribe; na América Central, e no Norte do México)
['kaɟe] _Voiced palatal plosive_ (como um d levemente palatalizado, por exemplo o d de _dia _recifense; comum na Espanha na fala enfática)
['kaɟ͡ʝe] _Voiced palatal affricate_ (como um d mais palatalizado, mas ainda bem suavemente palatalizado, como o d de _dia _do interior paulista; comum na Espanha na fala enfática)
['kad͡ʑe]_Voiced alveolo-palatal affricate_ (como um d palatalizado, mas não muito forte, o d de _dia _de S. Paulo (capital) e de Salvador (BA); comum no México na fala enfática)
['kad͡ʒe]_Voiced palato-alveolar affricate _(um d fortemente palatalizado, bem forte, o d de _dia _do Rio de Janeiro e de Minas Gerais; comum na Colômbia central)
['kaʒe] Fricativa palatoalveolar surda (nosso j; comum na pronúncia tradicional da Argentina e do Uruguai, e nos dialetos do Panamá)
['kaʃe]   Fricativa palatoalveolar surda (nosso ch/x; a pronúncia argentina/uruguaia moderna)

É melhor evitar a pronúncia ['kaje], é a mais dialetal de todas: _amaría ~ amarilla, ahí ~ allí._
Só no Chile, no Caribe e em uns países da América Central (El Salvador, Honduras) essas palavras se pronunciam igual.
Visto que a pronúncia do *ʝ *é complicadíssima para a gente, podemos recomendar a pronúncia com [*d͡ʒ*] (J de John),
ou pelo menos uma das numerosas pronúncias semiafricadas. (Ou podem fazer como eu, imitar o sotaque dos hermanos : _llave _'*ʃ*aβe, _hallar _a'*ʃ*aɾ...).

rey ['re*j*] (só nos ditongos há [j] ).
reyes ['re*ʝ*es, 're*d͡ʒ*es, 're*ʃ*es] 
calles ['ka*ʝ*es, 'ka*d͡ʒ*es, 'ka*ʃ*es]


----------



## Fanaya

Para no perdernos en explicaciones teóricas de fricativas, alveolares y palatales, que a mí desde luego no me resuelven demasiado, me he grabado pronunciando la 'll' de las dos maneras posibles y también la 'y', para que comprobéis que no hay ninguna diferencia entre ésta y la 'll' tal y como se pronuncia hoy en día.

LL españolizada (llamar - lleno - Llíria - llorar - lluvia)

LL aportuguesada (ídem)

Y (yacimiento - yeso - yihad - yoga - yugoslavo)


----------



## Istriano

Deveria ter gravado _amaría ~ amarilla, ahí ~ allí_ para a gente poder comparar um _ / [j] e um ʝ.
Na sua gravação ''espanholizada'' (llamar - lleno - Llíria - llorar - lluvia), seu ll inicial me soa como [ɟ͡ʝ  ]  ou  [ d͡ʑ  ],__
é como umas pessoas do interior de S. Paulo e de Pernambuco pronunciam o d de *d*ia._


----------



## Alentugano

Obrigado, Fanaya! 
Será que poderias fazer o favor gravar mais palavras, como calle, hoyo, castillo, yo, allí...?


----------



## SãoEnrique

¿La letra _hache_ de la palabra "yi_h_ad" está aspirada y pronunciada como un "j"?


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> Deveria ter gravado _amaría ~ amarilla, ahí ~ allí_ para a gente poder comparar um _ / [j] e um ʝ.
> Na sua gravação ''espanholizada'' (llamar - lleno - Llíria - llorar - lluvia), seu ll inicial me soa como [ɟ͡ʝ  ]  ou  [ d͡ʑ  ],__
> é como umas pessoas do interior de S. Paulo e de Pernambuco pronunciam o d de *d*ia._


_

Eu diria que esse é o som mais parecido com o 'll' que tendes os lusófonos, mas a mim soa-me ligeiramente diferente.



Alentugano said:



			Obrigado, Fanaya! 
Será que poderias fazer o favor gravar mais palavras, como calle, hoyo, castillo, yo, allí...?
		
Click to expand...


Voilà: amaría - amarilla - ahí - allí - calle - hoyo - castillo - yo



SãoEnrique said:



			¿La letra hache de la palabra "yihad" está aspirada y pronunciada como un "j"?
		
Click to expand...


Eso es. Todas las palabras en que la 'h' no es muda (por lo general extranjerismos, como por ejemplo, Hawaii) se pronuncian como una 'j', aunque ahora que la gente empieza a saber inglés hay quien la pronuncia a la inglesa (y otra de regalo)._


----------



## Alentugano

Fanaya said:


> Eu diria que esse é o som mais parecido com o '_ll_' que tendes os lusófonos, mas a mim soa-me ligeiramente diferente.
> 
> Voilà: amaría - amarilla - ahí - allí - calle - hoyo - castillo - yo


Valeu, Fanaya!  Muito obrigado.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> Eso es. Todas las palabras en que la '_h_' no es muda (por lo general extranjerismos, como por ejemplo, Hawaii) se pronuncian como una '_j_', aunque ahora que la gente empieza a saber inglés hay quien la pronuncia a la inglesa (y otra de regalo).



Gracias


----------



## ale chocolate

Hola, 
En Argentina la "ll" se pronuncia tal como dice Istriano respecto a "dia" en el interior de Sao Paulo. Sin embargo, en la capital de Argentina (Ciudad Autonoma de Buenos Aires) la "ll" suena como "sh".
En cuanto a la "h", en las palabras españolas no se pronuncia (hoy, hago, hijo, etc) y como comenta Fanaya, en español los extranjerismos se pronuncian a la inglesa, lo que no es una "j" sino un sonido mas suave que es basicamente dejar salir el aire.
Espero que te resulte util (y perdon por la falta de acentos pero estoy con un problema en el teclado).


----------



## will.espmx

Alentugano said:


> Olá.
> Foi-me dito que, dado que a letra _ll_ se pode pronunciar de diferentes maneiras, também é possível proferi-la como se fosse o _lh _português. Disseram-me que, por exemplo, na palavra _castillo o_ _ll_ pode soar exatamente como o nosso _lh_, isto é, _/castilho/. _Podem confirmar se isto é mesmo assim? É que eu sempre pensei que o som _lh_ do português não existia em espanhol?!
> Obrigado.




Este site pode te ajudar bastante. Clique na bandeira da Espanha.


----------



## DBLS

Detalle: la  "ll" no se llama "ele doble", sino "elle", ?no?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

DBLS said:


> Detalle: la  "ll" no se llama "ele doble", sino "elle", ?no?


Sí, "elle". Faglia nostra!


----------

